# Looking for some double storm doors



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

Anybody know were to get a set of double storm doors in new york or long island,its for a women who wants to install a pet door in one ,the only problem is its in front of double french doors leading outside,can't seem to find any,its weird,i'd like a manufacture who will also preinstall the pet door.


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

I can't help you with the pet door on a storm door, but I've installed double storm doors using Anderson before. What you can do is purchase 2-doors in stock, and order the t-astrical (SP) kit. If they are standard 36x80/32x80 home depot will carry a good variety of doors that you, or the customer can choose from. You'll only need to custom order the kit. Check to see if Anderson offers pet door installation, because I've never had the need to check into it.

good luck


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

I believe Larson still makes a storm door with a pet door built into it. I would not put a Larson door on my enemies house let alone my own home.

The Andersen doors that Lawndart suggested are good doors. Do not let them talk you into special ordering the doors, as Lawndart said you only need the kit. Read the instructions before you get one the job site! Your first double will take about 3-4hours mostly getting use to the darn instructions.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks ,thats the word iv'e been looking for,"kit" . its amazing i did look on andersens site for storm doors but it links to emco which is there line of storm doors but i didn't find anything.I guess i'll just go to windowrama today an big andersen supplier.and about the larson doors,they do look like crap.I just got lazy thought i could just order everything i need on line.I'll just order the pet door from lowe's and put it in myself.
:clap:


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

nywoodwizard said:


> Thanks ,thats the word iv'e been looking for,"kit" . its amazing i did look on andersens site for storm doors but it links to emco which is there line of storm doors but i didn't find anything.I guess i'll just go to windowrama today an big andersen supplier.and about the larson doors,they do look like crap.I just got lazy thought i could just order everything i need on line.I'll just order the pet door from lowe's and put it in myself.
> :clap:



In order to install a doggie door you will have to use their (Andersen's) wood core doors. If the doors are exposed to the weather, you will be lucky to get 5 or so years out of them. The glue that holds the metal skin on fails when water finds a way to get at it. Protect yourself and include something in your warranty. 2nd issue if the doors fail before the warranty is up and a rep looks at them you will of voided the warranty by installing the doggie door and they will blame it on you. 

The woodcore doors are basically particle board with a skin. The moisture enters through the sides of the door and under the glass frame.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

dougchips said:


> In order to install a doggie door you will have to use their (Andersen's) wood core doors. If the doors are exposed to the weather, you will be lucky to get 5 or so years out of them. The glue that holds the metal skin on fails when water finds a way to get at it. Protect yourself and include something in your warranty. 2nd issue if the doors fail before the warranty is up and a rep looks at them you will of voided the warranty by installing the doggie door and they will blame it on you.
> 
> The woodcore doors are basically particle board with a skin. The moisture enters through the sides of the door and under the glass frame.


I'm very familiar with screen doors i've installed quite a few over the last 20 years,and i already choose my doors,pella solid core doors.My initial problem was the storm door sites don't list a double storm door kit,why i don't know.emco(andersen) or pella.once i drove down to the supply house i found exactly what i needed.


----------

